# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Chỉ dẫn cách buộc dây dày nhanh nhất

## viet_lequang

*Kiểu buộc thẳng Châu Âu*
Kiểu buộc dây giày này hơi phổ quát ở Châu Âu: Dây giày nối thẳng ở mặt ngoài còn ở mặt trong chúng được buộc chéo sở hữu nhau.
Kiểu buộc dây này làm giày vừa khít sở hữu chân hơn, đặc trưng, chúng thích hợp với các cái giày như giày Oxfords hay giày Balmorals

Kiểu buộc thẳng Châu Âu
cách thức buộc:
Luồn thẳng dây qua lỗ xỏ hàng ngang trước tiên (luồn từ trên xuống dưới). Với giày có số lỗ xỏ lẻ, điều chỉnh sao cho phần dây bên trái dài hơn phần dây bên phải.
Luồn phần dây bên trái vào lỗ xỏ thứ 2 đối diện góc dưới (luồn vào bên trong), đưa phần dây xỏ qua lỗ đối diện (luồn ở bên ngoài).
Luồn phần dây bên phải qua lỗ xỏ thứ 3 đối điện góc dưới (luồn vào bên trong), đưa phần dây xỏ qua lỗ đối diện (luồn ở bên ngoài).
tiếp tục đan chéo như trên cho đến hết dây.
*Kiểu buộc thẳng theo hàng*
Bạn sẽ muốn chọn kiểu buộc dây này nếu bạn muốn đôi chân mình được thoả thích, dễ chịu nhất lúc đi giày bởi kiểu buộc tránh những góc chéo, từ Đó giúp giảm sức ép trên những ngón chân.
Kiểu buộc thẳng theo hàng

bí quyết buộc:
Luồn thẳng dây qua lỗ xỏ hàng ngang đầu tiên (luồn từ trên xuống dưới)
Luồn phần dây bên trái vào lỗ xỏ ngay bên cạnh phía dưới (luồn vào bên trong), đưa phần dây xỏ qua lỗ đối diện (luồn ở bên ngoài).
Luồn phần dây bên phải vào lỗ xỏ thẳng ở dưới cách nó một lỗ (luồn vào bên trong), đưa phần dây xỏ qua lỗ đối diện (luồn ở bên ngoài).
tiếp tục như vậy cho tới hết.
Bạn với thể tham khảo thêm phần đông phương pháp buộc dây giày nữa: *[replacer_a]*

----------

